# 928 Carbon K-VID/105 Compact



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

My LBS is holding a 2009 928 Carbon K-VID/105 compact for me. They're selling it for $1999. These are the specs: (same color too)

http://www.bianchiusa.com/archives/09-bicycles/09-c2c/928-carbon-k-vid/09-c2c-928-105-comp/

Does any have any experience with this bike? Is $1999 a decent deal? I test drove a 2010 Infinito and fell in love with it. Unfortunately it was wrong size. (55cm) They had the 2009 928 in 58cm still boxed up. The owner brought the box upstairs and pulled it out. It looked pretty sweet. I guess the frame changed from 2009 to 2010, with the 2009 being slightly heavier. I'm planning to drop off a down payment this Friday. Thoughts? I'm presently riding a Specialized Secteur and the Bianchi seemed much smoother and more comfortable to me.

Thanks,
- Bill


----------



## lunardogz (Aug 18, 2010)

I recently brought this model. The ultegra groupset shifts smoother. The saddle is very comfortable.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/archives/09-bicycles/09-c2c/928-carbon-k-vid/09-c2c-928-ultegra-comp/

I got it for $2200 OTD, before tax it would be $1999. I think with the 105 groupset it should be around $1600 or $1700 before tax. $1999 for 105 groupset is a little too much for the bike. Just get the 2009 model I would not waste money on the 2010. This model of Bianchi might seem more comfortable because it designed for long ride that why it's labeled C2C (coast to coast).

Overall the it's a very good bike. Be careful not to over tighten the screws on the bike, because it's a full carbon bike. If you have a torque wrench use it if not be careful on tighten it.

Good luck with the purchase


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks lunardogz. BTW, do you run 23 or 25 tires on your Bianchi? Mine comes with 23s but I'd like to swap over some 25s that I have but I'm not certain if they'll fit. Thanks.


----------



## lunardogz (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm currently running 23s on my Bianchi, but i did tried swapping the 25s from my Argon with no issue.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. I actually swapped over my GP4000 25 to the rear Bianchi wheel as a test today,
but I wasn't real comfortable with the clearance. Although it fit, there was one area where the clearance was very minimal. I'm not sure what the rule of thumb is for clearance. (i.e., should there be a minimal clearance distance for safety, or as long as it fits and rolls, you're good to go, etc.) I'll probably just stick with the 23s, but I'll definitely be ditching the Conti Ultra Sports and grabbing some GP4000s or Ultra Gatorskins.


----------



## lunardogz (Aug 18, 2010)

As long as it rolls and clear the brakes/frame you're good to go. I'm currently running Vitorria slick. I wouldn't spend too much on expensive tires unless you're using it for racing.


----------

